# Aires, what your quirkiest?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There seems to be alot of aires going all high tech recently with electronic credit/debit card entry and in true Gallic fashion they do sometimes like to make a meal of it, two of my favourite quirkies...

*St Pierre sur Mer,*

Visited recently, they have installed a new system with no less than 4 posh machines to get in, service the van and get out again...

Drive up to barrier making sure front wheels are on the pressure pads or nothing happens...

Go to (1st) posh machine by barrier, insert your card, enter pin, then enter your reg no. Take card, barrier raises, sprint back to van and you're in!

Going out via posh (2nd) new service post - to get fresh water you need a jeton which is only available by credit/debit card back near the entrance over the road from (1st) posh machine....

Go to other (3rd) posh mashine just over the road from (1st) posh machine, enter credit card, debited by €2 and spits out a jeton, back to service point....

Service van, proceed to (4th) posh machine by exit barrier. Enter the original ticket, insert card again, enter pin, it tells you how much will be debited, confirm amount, remove card and barrier should rise, (best to get co pilot to do this while you're in driving seat, engine running just in case barrier lowers quickly) - you're out!

All that expense/investment and they only charge you €5 per night :? not that i'm complaining.

Great entertainment value though watching everone entering/leaving :lol:

*Lac D'aydat*

Credit/debit card/bollard entry system.

Insert card in machine, insert pin, pay, remove card and ticket.
Drive up to first bollard, bollard lowers. Drive up to second bollard, other bollard rises behind you. Front bollard lowers and you're in!
Similar process on exit.
Space betewwn bollards is 8.2 mtrs, dread to think what happens if something longer than 8.1 mtrs tries to get in 8O

Do you know of any really quirky aires?

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And the stupid thing about the second one is the aire has masses of room for much longer vans. Go figure.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I nominate the aire at Kaysersberg.

The pay machine there accepts money for daytime parking up until 7pm and then, and only then, can you buy a valid overnight ticket.

It doesn't make this clear in any language so, you will note if you look carefully, there is always some well-meaning motorhomer standing next to it and explaining how to use the machine. When we were last there the self-appointed guardian was Belgian. No-one actually believes what he said; everyone has to go and test it for themselves and then come back and agree with the guardian. 

We hit the jackpot however. We put in 2 euros to last until 7pm and got 2 euros 50 change and a ticket. When we got back to buy our overnight ticket the machine had broken...though no-one believed the man currently explaining it and everyone had to have a go themselves......

Much more fun than even the storks !

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

...and who can cast their minds back to 2005 when the unofficial beachside parking at Calais beacame a 'proper' aire?

Nice shiny barrier system installed and you had to walk around to the municipal campsite to get a swipe card for the barrier.... and leave a €50 deposit 8O

Needles to say, that system, and the barrier, didn't last long...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-53481.html#53481

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I see the odd one or two in market squares.
You have to read the notices or wake the next morning surrounded by fruit and veg.

Bayeux, St. Sauveur le Vicomte, etc.

Ray.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

We went to St Valery from Le Crotoy to empty and fill up with fresh water a few days ago only to find they have installed a new entry system with barriers, entry and exit.
We didn't go in but saw an English couple having trouble getting out.
I went to see if I cold help.
Seems they had paid but the scanner said 'invalid'. I 'phone the emergency number on the console and was told that they should try moving the van back a bit but that, if that didn't work to call them back.
They tried and it worked.
But, with all the confusion and standing around the exit the lady from the van was hit on the head by the barrier coming down!
Moments later the local police arrived and were very courteous and helpful, offering even to call the ambulance but it wasn't required.
They were not the only ones confused by the system - some French motorhomers were too.
Of course the instructions are in French only, so you have to understand what "retirez un peu" means!
Meanwhile queues are building up behind, the French are doing their usual 'shrug' :?:and the Dutch and Germans are showing irritation :roll: at the incompetence of the British 
Mike and Annie :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What about our favourite first night stop at Arques ?

The service area is a quite large concrete strip next to the campsite with borne and drain. The overnight area is large, pleasant, backing on to a big park and fronted by lakes but a drive away around the lake.

When you pay your overnight fee at campsite reception this is not explained and, almost without exception, next morning you will find at least one MH parked by the borne because they did not realise there was an overnighting area nearby.

I wonder how many go away thinking " we won't come here again".

G


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I was at the Aire just outside Quiberon town, two weeks ago. Entry was by 'credit card only' and lots of people had trouble working the machine, which was temperamental and rejected many cards. Personally, I had no problems in getting in. Later, whilst walking past the machine, a French couple were struggling with their card and asked me for help to get in.

I managed to help them to work the machine and pointed out to them that as soon as the rising/falling bollard went down, they must enter as soon as possible, and give themselves plenty of room past the bollard. The couple were so relieved to have got the machine to work, and the bollard had gone down that they could not stop thanking me and chatted excitedly to each other. I was shouting "Allez vite, allez vite" but, unfortunately, the driver took his time.

I started to walk away and then, suddenly, heard a noise. I looked back and saw that the driver had been too slow and as he got over the bollard, it came up and jammed underneath the motorhome. He couldn't go forwards or backwards. I don't know how he resolved the situation. His options were to pay again so that the bollard would go down, wait for someone else to come along and pay, or telephone an emergency number. I do not know which option he took but he eventually gained entry. I have no idea whether or not any damage was caused to the motorhome. The bollard could have gone through the floor, a gas pipe, fridge, toilet, water tanks, etc., etc. 

Ian


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> But, with all the confusion and standing around the exit the lady from the van was hit on the head by the barrier coming down!


Ouch, I felt that! Was that at St Valery 'sur Somme' ?



> I looked back and saw that the driver had been too slow and as he got over the bollard, it came up and jammed underneath the motorhome. He couldn't go forwards or backwards. I don't know how he resolved the situation


Blimey Ian, that confirms my fears about the bollards at Lac D'Aydat in my first entry. 8O

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We spent a night in a tiny aire in an equally tiny village whose name is forgotten in the mists of time. Well, it was a couple of months ago :? .

It seems that a few tears previously there had been some kind of sculpturing master class held there.
Anyway these were supposed to be famous European artists who had done the work then at the end of the event their work was just abandoned next to, and in the aire.

These are just a few example, a bit spooky at night especially as our neighbours were all in graves in the local cemetery.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Yes, PJ
St Valery-sur-Somme


----------

